# )Rakastaa takaisin (?)



## Kirja

Hei !
Mietin vain, että onko "rakastaa jotakuta takaisin" väärin ja kamalan kuuloinen? Oikeastaan mietin vain sitä, että oletteko törmänneet tällaiseen? Pistääkö se korvaan  ?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Minä en moista ole koskaan kuullut enkä kuuna kullan valkeana käyttäisi. No, voisi ehkä jossakin yhteydessä mennä esimerkkinä hupikielestä.


----------



## Finland

Hei!

Tottahan toki suomen kieli tuollaiseen käyttöön taipuu. Ks. Kielitoimiston sanakirja: "*b.* vastatoimiin tms. liittyen: vastaan. _Antaa__tappelussa__lujasti__takaisin__. __Lyödä__takaisin__. __Maksaa__vastustajalleen__samalla__mitalla__takaisin__. __Hymyilin__ja__hän__hymyili__takaisin__._" En keksi, miksi rakastaa-verbi käyttäytyisi niin eri tavalla kuin hymyillä. Huomattava on toki, että mitenkään erityisen yleinen ilmaisu tuo ei ole, joten sen käyttö kannattaa rajata suht koht vapaamuotoisiin yhteyksiin.

HTH
S


----------

